

No more email signatures, please - normalocity
http://karmanebula.com/no-more-signatures

======
mathattack
This is a little black and white. Signatures belong on work emails, they don't
on personal.

~~~
DanBC
But lots of email signatures are verbose nonsense.

~~~
mathattack
True, but short signatures are different than the "No signatures" that the
article demands.

